# Command line to interact with display properties



## noveltech (Sep 29, 2002)

rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL desk.cpl,,0

opens display properties at Background Tab.

How would one open the display properties at {effects} or {web} tabs?

Second question: Is it possible to pass the parameters to the desk.cpl?

Example: Call {rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL desk.cpl,,0 and select 1. Html or Pic, 2. Pattern, 3. Display Style, 4. Apply


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Count the tabs. 0= Background
1= Screen Saver etc

Here's a simpler command for example. 
control.exe desk.cpl,,2


Making the change? I don't think so. These are API calls. You'd need to use another programming language. You are using DOS?

Even if you were to import a registry file to change a setting, you would have to restart Windows to have it take effect unless you use an API call, I believe.


----------

